# 09 sportsman 500 help



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

My awd is not working as is should. It seems to be not engaging all the time. It is spinning the rear wheels when I plow and does not engage until I slow down then I feel it pop into 4wd. Seems fine in reverse. Any ideas? Has never done this before. Thanks guys


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a friend who has an older Sportman that had AWD issues, ended up being something wrong with speedometer. It might help to google this as I see there's a by-pass that might help. Other than that and I hate to say it but you may have to "shudder" call Spicer's.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Had this issue with mine well almost. the 4x4 symbol would not show up on dash. ended up having to replace the main body wire harness


----------

